# Osteoarthritis



## AutumnOfMyLife (Feb 29, 2016)

Have recently discovered that my chiropractor can free up the pain in my bone on bone arthritic knee with adjustments to my spine and knee.
Who knew!


----------



## Fern (Feb 29, 2016)

Yikes, I'd have to think hard about having that done.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 4, 2016)

My chiropractor has helped my knees a lot, too.


----------



## Debby (Mar 15, 2016)

My daughter was going to a chiropractor as a last resort for migraines and overall body pain and he works wonders on her.  She has some fused bones in her neck apparently and her spine was very crooked and he's straightened out some of that quite a bit.  And he doesn't use that horrible neck cracking stuff that you hear about.  She says his touch is very light and gentle.  And yet, weirdly enough, he's gotten even her tail bone to 'sit' better because it used to stick out quite a bit.


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Mar 16, 2016)

My chiropractor has a light touch also, but very effective. He also uses what is called a digital pro adjuster.  You sit on a massage chair face down and he sets the pro adjuster wand to pulse at different "strengths"  So some adjusting is more intense with the wand than other adjusting, depending on what your body needs.  He hold the wand at the specific point and it automatically pulses, hammers or whatever you want to call it until the vertabrea is in perfect alignment and then it stops.  It works from the neck to the lower lumbar area and also on clavical, shoulder, knee ankle and etc.  It's wonderful!!

Here is a good video with the pro adjuster.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZOToXXJKNM


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 16, 2016)

I wonder if that might something for me to explore? I've had a wonky ankle for several years now. I mean it's not stopping me, I did almost nine miles today. But so tight it might as well be fused. The other side is fine...maybe something just needs adjusting?


----------



## Susie (Apr 10, 2016)

Has anyone heard of and is using the medication 'Solem'? (Do not know the correct spelling!)
A friend of mine is using it now for arthritis.
She is now free of pain.
It has no side effects!


----------



## Don M. (Apr 10, 2016)

AutumnOfMyLife said:


> Have recently discovered that my chiropractor can free up the pain in my bone on bone arthritic knee with adjustments to my spine and knee.
> Who knew!



I've gone to chiropractors for various spinal adjustments for years...used to throw my back out at least once a year while working.  A couple of years ago, I twisted my back/hip area, and had a fair amount of pain.  I went to the regular doctor, who took x-rays, and said it looked like arthritis beginning to form, and wanted to refer me to a hip surgeon.  Yeah, Right...Hip Surgery...No, Thanks.  I found a good local chiropractor and he did his magic, and the pain was largely gone within a couple of days...pinched nerve in the lower back.  A good chiropractor can do wonders for most joint pain.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 11, 2016)

Years ago, I had neuropathy in the soles of my feet, and due to emotional strife, full body aches and pains. The chiropractor discovered one of my legs was a fair bit shorter than the other. He used a "clicker" on parts of my neck, shoulders and back, and gently stretched my shorter leg. It took 4-6 sessions, once a week, and I felt A-1 again. I believe, also, that his bedside manner helped me a great deal, as he would talk to me about how things were at home (not well at all). I think that we 'hold' our emotions in our muscles, causing tightness and in my case, the neuropathy which, oddly enough, would start every night as soon as I lay down in bed. It didn't affect me through the day.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 12, 2016)

My chiropractor has done me a huge amount of good over the years. I've got some chronic low back stuff from a car accident many years ago.


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Apr 13, 2016)

Susie said:


> Has anyone heard of and is using the medication 'Solem'? (Do not know the correct spelling!)
> A friend of mine is using it now for arthritis.
> She is now free of pain.
> It has no side effects!


I did a google search for the medication you list above but nothing comes up.  There are a lot of meds that are spelled similar to this but nothing I could tell that may be prescribed for pain for inflammation.


----------



## fishfulthinking (Apr 21, 2016)

I have been going to my Chiropractor for almost 3 years now.  I have less migraines, and they are less potent.  I have less irritation with my Hernia.  I have WAY less pain in my shoulder which was is a 30 year old injury.  I have less stomach aches.  Our nerves run through our spine and if our spine is out our nerves all over our body are irritated. Chiropractors are not just some fly by night quack fixer uppers.  They know everything about the human body and how it runs.  A good chiropractor and a good doctor make for a good life in my opinion.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 5, 2016)

I've been to a real good chiropracter years ago and then he stopped taking my insurance.  Some of them are better than others.  One I went to tried to move a bone in my spine.  Needless to say I was so uncomfortable.  I kept sqirming.  My back was trying to get back to its normal.  Eventually I must have done enough to get it back to it's place.  I think that chiro. was a quack.


----------



## Susie (May 26, 2016)

AutumnOfMyLife said:


> I did a google search for the medication you list above but nothing comes up.  There are a lot of meds that are spelled similar to this but nothing I could tell that may be prescribed for pain for inflammation.


Spoke with my friend today; she takes "Solone" which comes in 3 different strengths.
She is now pain free, has suffered no side effects!


----------



## Cookie (May 26, 2016)

I looked up Solone and it says its active ingredient is Prednisone, a corticosteroid, used for inflammation pain.

I'm going to ask my doctor about it for my own osteoarthritis, as I need something stronger than the Tylenol I've been taking.


----------



## d0ug (May 27, 2016)

[FONT=&quot]Side effects of  solone [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]mood changes.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]nausea (feeling sick)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]vomiting.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]anorexia (which may result      in weight loss)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]increased appetite (which      may result in weight gain)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]stomach bloating or      irritation.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]diarrhoea or constipation.[/FONT]
  I was  on prednisone many years ago and it helped with the pain but it took a year of slowly reducing it to get off of it. It was not pleasant getting off of it


----------



## jnos (May 27, 2016)

From the drug leaflet, Solone's active ingredient is Predsolone and has these side effect warnings:


> Short term use:
> When Predsolone is taken for short periods of time it is unlikely to cause any problems. Tell your doctor if you notice any of the following side effects and they worry you:* mood changes* nausea (feeling sick)* vomiting* anorexia (which may result in weight loss)* increased appetite (which may result in weight gain)* stomach bloating or irritation* diarrhea or constipation.
> 
> Long term use:
> When Predsolone is taken for long periods of time and in high doses the risk of side effects is greater.Tell your doctor if you notice any of the following and they worry you: general changes to the body:* bloating and rounding of the face(moon face)* headache* dizziness* weight gain* redistribution of body fat* water retention leading to swollen legs and feet, high blood pressure or an irregular heart beat* cramps or weakness in the muscles of the arms and legs* slowed growth in children* irregular menstrual periods.changes to the skin:* acne* red or flushed face* extra hair growth* red or purple streaks* easy bruising* skin thinning* increased sweating* poor wound healing.changes to the immune system:* an increased seriousness or frequency of infections.changes in behaviour:* excessive mood swings (such as changes in personality)* anxiety or nervousness* restlessness* trouble sleeping.changes in eyes:* decreased or blurred vision* eyes sticking out too far* cataracts.



link

As far as I know there is NO manufactured pharmaceutical without a range of possible side effects. That's why, where I can I choose natural herbs such as cannabis and essential oils.


----------

